# Plant ID needed.



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay so its not an aquatic plant... Okay its the farthest type of plant away from being aquatic, but I figured somebody out there might be able to point me in the right direction to naming this amazing little fella that I've had for 4 years now that hasn't died on me.


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Bumping up for an answer


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anybody know?


----------



## ddcool (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like string of hearts.


----------

